# Hide and seek



## thor wgsd (Jun 18, 2008)

So for quite a while now I have been playing "hide and seek" with my pup, me hiding things and he needs to find them. He is getting better and better and in my backyard he already knows all the hiding places so I have started doing this in the park as well.

Anyway, the point is that this is my (and his) favorite game, the long down/stay followed my him concentrating to find the item really tires him out aswell. The longest he has been searching is half an hour!

I uploaded a video to show what I mean. The backyard is a mess as we are remoddeling the house so don't mind that.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDMeAnGF0bQ

He is getting too good at the game though









-thomas-


----------

